# Should I euthanize this betta?



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

This betta has become bloated and inactive. The lumps are more on its sides, not below.










The temperature is fine, the partial water changes are regular. It doesn't seem to be dropsy since the scales are completely flat. The fish doesn't respond to feeding time anymore. Weeks ago when the lumps formed it still did, and I think it was previously overfed (by kids). Now it just sits there all day and night except to get air, although it does swim away if you put your hand near it and the eyes are always moving. Since it's been weeks with no change I assume this is permanent. I've even tried giving it cooked pea mush, and it did eat it but the bloating never went down. 

So is it in pain? Should I euthanize or just allow it to stay like this?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

poor baby... ):
yeah, the kindest thing is probably to put him down. I'd put him in a small container with a little water, and then put him in the freezer. It's one of the gentler ways to put down a fish..they just fall asleep. I feel sorry for the lil guy


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

I think its your call,fish don't have emotions but we do and if this is causing you or your kids stress,then theres your answer. i do think the fish will eventually die. just my opinion,i know its hard we get attached,wish i could help,sorry


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Kehy said:


> poor baby... ):
> yeah, the kindest thing is probably to put him down. I'd put him in a small container with a little water, and then put him in the freezer. It's one of the gentler ways to put down a fish..they just fall asleep. I feel sorry for the lil guy


I tried looking for 'finquel' but it's not sold in pet stores around here. I heard that partially freezing some water, breaking the top and putting in the fish, then putting it in the freezer is a better way to go because the fish gets knocked out instantly and never wakes up. Would that be better? I also heard of clove oil.

Anyone have a thought on which of these two cheaper options is more humane?




lovebettas said:


> I think its your call,fish don't have emotions but we do and if this is causing you or your kids stress,then theres your answer. i do think the fish will eventually die. just my opinion,i know its hard we get attached,wish i could help,sorry


I'm fine with it if it's not too much trouble for the fish. They say fish do feel pain and it's probably in pain. But yeah this is subjective from the human perspective. My brother's kids aren't distressed about it either, they just don't pay attention to it anymore.

One more thing, though. Does anyone have any idea what could have caused it? Was it the overfeeding? Some other disease? I used a cut plastic bottle to slow down the water flow from the filter as suggested by some sites. Could the glue from the label have poisoned the fish? I can't think of anything else that could have caused this.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

I have owned bettas for years and they display traits that act almost like they get stressed out about moving them,or adding a tank mate,mine sometimes die mysteriously,and i over feed mine cause they beg,i don't have an answer for you,don't worry it just happens sometimes


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

and i have put them in the freezer with water in a plastic bag cause i feel sorry for them


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It might be for the best if he hasnt eaten for weeks hes slowly starving in addition to whatever is wrong. As posted, freezing or use of clove oil are two humane methods of euthanasia for fish.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Stinky said:


> I heard that partially freezing some water, breaking the top and putting in the fish, then putting it in the freezer is a better way to go because the fish gets knocked out instantly and never wakes up. Would that be better? I also heard of clove oil.
> 
> Anyone have a thought on which of these two cheaper options is more humane?


I watched, on of all places Iron Chef America, where they used the second freezing method to put down lots of large tilapia quickly. And yes, it was quick. But it was so obvious that the fish were in pain and did NOT want to be in the ice water they got put in...I couldn't do that, I'd just go with what I suggested.
Clove oil is something that I also think is humane, another way of the fish just going to sleep. I'm guessing they work about as fast, but with the gentle freezing, you put them in the freezer, and don't have to watch them. With clove oil, you usually do, to make sure there's enough oil, and that they're gone. Either one is humane, just go with what will cause the least stress for you.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

One of the most humane ways to dispose of a fish is sadly to cut its head with one quick chop. 

I have also heard of clove oil being used to put the fish to sleep and then to add vodka to kill it while it is sleeping.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just because the scales all look fine, don't rule out dropsy. Pine-conig scales is not an always present symptom. Only thing I ever do is get a small glass of water and ice, let it sit for a while to get really cold, and then place the fish in it. It will squirm for about 3sec and then it is gone.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Just my ".02" 

I would figure fish do indeed have emotions for the simple fact that they get stressed out and if you were to choose to put him down I've had no problems with the forementioned freezing method from what I've seen its pretty quick and as for the cheaper option you really can't do much better


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor baby.

Yes euthing is probably best for him.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've heard from trout guides that a good way to euthanize a fish is to use a dropper full of everclear (100% grain alcohol) into the gills. It's supposed to be like ODing on anesthesia for fish. I've also heard using baking soda in water to suffocate them is fairly painless too. I use the everclear method, and it works great. The fish squirms for a grand total of a second, then is gone.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Clove oil is humane. I've used vodka mixed with water.

I don't believe bag in the freezer is humane for tropical fish as they cool down slowly which causes stress and is not fast. Cold water fish like goldfish are a bit different because they just go into a type hibernation.


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Well the best way I heard was with fish anesthesia (finquel) but I wasn't able to get it. I don't think dropping things in the fish's gills is the best way to go. The freezing technique seems to work better if you drop it in a cup of freezing water and then put it in the freezer for a few hours. This is what I did in this case. My observations: the moment you drop the fish in the water it stops moving so I assume it gets knocked out instantly. The only stress is in pulling the fish out but you have to do that anyway unless you terminate the whole tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Clove oil works like feniquel, use a little and it puts it to sleep, just like you if you were going into surgery. Use some more and it will painlessly kill the fish.


----------

